# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  The Tailing Challenge 1/5

## DreamSnack

In lucid dreams, there are random characters in the background. The meaning of these characters has been debated between fellow dreamers, but I want to get as close as possible to an actual answer. The process of coming to this answer is divided into 5 steps. A helpful component to this experiment; however, is that you should be able to see the same dream character throughout the course of many dreams. This is not required thought, so if you find yourself incapable of this ability, it would not particularly hinder the progress of the challenge. I ask this from you after I have already completed this task.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Step 1

Part 1
Attain Lucidity in a dream. Start a dream scene where there is a large group of people, for example: a music concert. 

Part 2
Cause a situation that makes them disperse, for example: the concert ends

Part 3
Choose a certain person (there should be no particular reason why you chose this character)

Part 4
Turn invisible, or if you are inexperienced with your lucid dreaming abilities, pop in an invisibility potion

Part 5
Just follow the one you chose to tail. don't do anything to interrupt that persons normal routine. Just follow them and observe... pay attention to what they do.. what they say.. what they wear, think, eat, everything! spare no detail
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the next step depends on your results, so If you want to continue on this study, please post your results.



                                               -Nash

----------


## Sensei

This sounds awesome, I have my own goals right now, but would be interested to see you do this.  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

Sounds fun, maybe i'll give it a go once i figure out how to change dream scenes properly in my dreams, and when i'll have a bit of free time from my own goals.  :tongue2:

----------

